# Thinning shears



## Zombo (Nov 2, 2010)

So, I find myself in need of thinning shears that do a better job than the $10 petsmart ones that we purchased a few years back. I see a lot of brands thrown around in various threads: Miller's Forge, DublDuck, Rosaline, 44/20, Geib, etc. In my searching, it seems to me that there are super cheap $10 pairs, and then the price jumps to $70-80 with nothing in between. 

Is there a middle ground, or do you have to spend $80+ dollars to get thinning shears that will hold an edge and last for years to come? Is it worth it to spend upwards of $100 because the quality is so much better? 

Thanks in advance for any and all pointers, tips, recommendations, and reviews!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Yes!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have a $25 pair and a $130 pair. I've asked myself why I ever purchased the $25 pair. My grooming looks a lot better after getting new shears, and my technique hasn't improved. It's the quality of the $130 thinning shears that makes a BIG difference. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Yep you do have to spend that much. Watch when you use them you can slice your hands to hell so quickly you won't feel it and won't notice until you see the blood all over everything. Good shears are that sharp! Go to a dog show and visit the vendors, you'll see a nice variety and get to handle a few. Ask for the right length for a golden and I'm sure the salesperson can help you with the right size. Good shears will make grooming so much easier.


----------



## Zombo (Nov 2, 2010)

Any opinions on say a Millers Forge 46-tooth 7.5" thinning shear for $75-80 versus a 44/20 (same size/teeth) for $130?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I was told to stay away from the Millers Forge shears because they're cheapo. 

Check the link that I think Ambika GR posted on another thread - you can get 44/20's for less than $130.


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

44-20 Thinning Shear

Order them from here - lowest price you'll find and free shipping. I got the stainless steel ones. $99.95 (they are $130 and up anywhere else) Honestly, have only used them a couple times and have nothing to compare them to, but I did A LOT of research before purchasing and this is THE best price you'll find on these.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

These are pricey, but so much better than my original thinning shears! Amazon.com: Kenchii Five Star Offset 44 Teeth Thinner 6": Pet Supplies


----------



## Zombo (Nov 2, 2010)

I just clicked the "order" button. Thank you all for your input!


----------



## DeNovo206 (Oct 24, 2013)

I also bought the 44-20 from the vendor above yesterday. I waited and read the forums for about a month, and for the money and anecdotal praise I've read here it should be worth it! I bought a cheap pair of Millers Forged a few weeks ago from Petco which I just returned today. They sucked. Ended up making his ears look worse! He looks like his ears have been crimped or something.


----------



## DeNovo206 (Oct 24, 2013)

Zombo said:


> I just clicked the "order" button. Thank you all for your input!


Did you ever get an order confirmation? I ordered mine a day before you, but have yet to hear anything from the store...


----------



## Zombo (Nov 2, 2010)

DeNovo206 said:


> Did you ever get an order confirmation? I ordered mine a day before you, but have yet to hear anything from the store...


Sorry, I didn't see your post until now. The shears were shipped out the same day I ordered them and took about a week to arrive (USPS going coast-to-coast).

I don't have any pics to share, but these are night-and-day compared to the old petsmart shears. BIG thumbs up to retailer and manufacturer!


----------

